# Can't Open any of my hard drive with double click



## jimmyondigit (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Evryone,recently I'm having a problem with my pc.. i can't open any of my drive with double click..the only thing i can do is right click n open..there is an extra "Auto" in the pop up when i right click my mouse..which is normally not there...also i`m unable any of my hidden file, even after changin the folder options..[the open remains unchanged again]....Please Help!!!!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 9, 2007)

go to the drives and delete autorun.ini file in the drives


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 9, 2007)

open registry editor. goto

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell

on the right hand pane, double click on (default) and enter the value as "none" (of corz wid the quotes) you should now be able to open drives on double clicking them.


----------



## jimmyondigit (Feb 9, 2007)

i've tried doing that... but it has no effect..neither can't find any autorun.ini nor there's any change after editing the registry..thanks for the help anyway...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 10, 2007)

after changing the folder options , check if any .ini file you find and delete it, now if you cant find INI file then just defrag your DRIVE once and check for errors.. after that run an AV to check for VIRUSES and CLEAN YOUR REGISTRY with a registry cleaner


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 10, 2007)

I too had similar problem... for autorun.inf will not be available to edit in windows.. but try it from dos or linuxx... Wat i did is i used etrust or CA AV n removed that file...
bye Try this n let me know the result


----------



## suraj (Feb 10, 2007)

HI 
just scan  ur system with good antivirus.
i think ur sustem infected with some virus.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

run "cmd"
n type del x:/autorun.inf where x=drive letter


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 10, 2007)

My friend jimmyondigit, nishant_nms is right. Go to the drive in which u are having problem. Open it. Then delete or move autorun.ini file to any folder. Restart ur computer ur problem will b solved.


----------



## jimmyondigit (Feb 11, 2007)

hey thank You for all the advice...bt it isn`t helping me out..i cant find autorun.ini and the av cant detect any virus... i have already scanned my pc with 7 different av.. i did tried to import reg files from another friend ..bt that too didn`t help.... THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR REPLIES...


----------



## Ron (Feb 11, 2007)

did u changed ur settings from
folder options>file types


----------

